# 
,  .   .
  ,        .          .     41            ,    ,      ,     . , (       )           .   . 
        ,    41          " ".           . 
 ,  - ?   .

----------

...   ,  ,    ...            ,          .        .     .

----------


## 111

> 41            ,    ,      ,     . , (       )           . 
>         ,    41          " ".           . 
>  ,  - ?


   .             .
 " "          ,       ,        .
     ,   -    .

----------

